# Sticky  Rainbow Bridge



## tashi

Rainbow Bridge

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 
They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

Author unknown...​


----------



## DiamondHooves

i hope my hamster has gon to rainbow bridge and is happy there .


----------



## surrvivor

May God bless the souls of all the pets so cherished by us - humans.


----------



## testmg80

Thank you for the beautiful epilogue Tashi, I had forgotten all about it; I used to belong to the Rainbow Bridge group on YahooGroups years ago.

Steve


----------



## jaimej

Hope my wee Billy is there x


----------



## kit10grl

That is really pretty. I have a cat who is there just now.


----------



## Tasha

I hope my Plus1 made it there he was the biggest softest ginger tabby you ever saw I was 11 when I found him at the bottom of the slide covered in pink paint suffering with serious flea and mite infestation and lead poisening I took him to my mum and we did what we could for him some 18 years later when i was pregnant with my daughter we had to take the decision to let him go his kidneys were shot and he looked tired I was devestated he chose to stay with us and I gave him the best life i could my little girl talks of the big brown and white cat we had but she never met him in life and we have not had one like this since but for years i caught a shadow in the corner of my eye and when I looked there was nothing..... He was a special cat but not mine to own hence his silly name I often think of him laying on my homework...


----------



## guineapigqueen

RAINBOW BRIDGE AND THE RESCUES

Unlike most days at Rainbow Bridge, this day dawned cold and grey, damp as a swamp and as dismal as could be imagined. All of the recent arrivals had no idea what to think, as they had never experienced a day like this before. But the animals who had been waiting for their beloved people knew exactly what was going on and started to gather at the pathway leading to the Bridge to watch. It wasn't long before an elderly animal came into view, head hung low and tail dragging. 

The other animals, the ones who had been there for a while, knew what his story was straight away, for they had seen this happen far too often. He approached slowly, obviously in great emotional pain, but with no signs of injury or illness. Unlike all of the other animals waiting at The Bridge , this animal had not yet been restored to youth and made healthy and vigorous again. As he walked towards The Bridge, he watched all of the other animals watching him. He knew he was out of place here and the sooner he could cross over, the happier he would be. But, alas, as he approached The Bridge, his way was barred by the appearance of an Angel who apologised, but told him he would not be able to pass. 
Only those animals who were with their people could pass over Rainbow Bridge. With no place to turn to, the elderly animal turned towards the fields before The Bridge and saw a group of other animals like himself, also elderly and infirm. They weren't playing, but rather simply lying on the green grass, forlornly starring out at the pathway leading to The Bridge. And so, he took his place among them, watching the pathway and waiting.

One of the newest arrivals at The Bridge didn't understand what he had just witnessed and asked one of the animals who had been there for a while to explain it to him. " You see that poor animal was a rescue. He was taken into a rescue centre just as you see him now, and passed on with his fur greying and his eyes clouding. He never made it out of rescue and passed on only with the love of his rescuer to comfort him as he left his earthly existence. Because he had no family to give his love to, he has no one to escort him across The Bridge " 
The first animal thought about this for a minute and then asked , " So what will happen now ? " As he was about to receive his answer, the clouds suddenly parted and the gloom lifted. Approaching The Bridge could be seen a single person and among the older animals, , a whole group was suddenly bathed in a golden light and were all young and healthy again, just as they were in their prime of life. " Watch and see ", said the second animal. A second group of animals from those watching came to the pathway and bowed low as the person neared. At each bowed head, the person offered a pat on the head or a scratch behind the ears. The newly restored animals fell into line and followed him towards The Bridge. They all crossed The Bridge together. " What happened ? " asked the newcomer. " That was a rescuer. The animals you saw bowing in respect were those who found new homes because of his work. They will cross when their new families arrive. Those you saw restored were those who never found homes. When a rescuer arrives, they are allowed to perform one , final act of rescue. They are allowed to escort those poor animals that they couldn't place on earth across The rainbow Bridge" 

" I think I like rescuers ", said the first animal.
" So does God ", was the reply.

SOME PEOPLE HAVE LIVES, OTHERS HAVE PETS.
AUTHOR UNKNOWN.


----------



## Tasha

guineapigqueen said:


> RAINBOW BRIDGE AND THE RESCUES
> 
> Unlike most days at Rainbow Bridge, this day dawned cold and grey, damp as a swamp and as dismal as could be imagined. All of the recent arrivals had no idea what to think, as they had never experienced a day like this before. But the animals who had been waiting for their beloved people knew exactly what was going on and started to gather at the pathway leading to the Bridge to watch. It wasn't long before an elderly animal came into view, head hung low and tail dragging.
> 
> The other animals, the ones who had been there for a while, knew what his story was straight away, for they had seen this happen far too often. He approached slowly, obviously in great emotional pain, but with no signs of injury or illness. Unlike all of the other animals waiting at The Bridge , this animal had not yet been restored to youth and made healthy and vigorous again. As he walked towards The Bridge, he watched all of the other animals watching him. He knew he was out of place here and the sooner he could cross over, the happier he would be. But, alas, as he approached The Bridge, his way was barred by the appearance of an Angel who apologised, but told him he would not be able to pass.
> Only those animals who were with their people could pass over Rainbow Bridge. With no place to turn to, the elderly animal turned towards the fields before The Bridge and saw a group of other animals like himself, also elderly and infirm. They weren't playing, but rather simply lying on the green grass, forlornly starring out at the pathway leading to The Bridge. And so, he took his place among them, watching the pathway and waiting.
> 
> One of the newest arrivals at The Bridge didn't understand what he had just witnessed and asked one of the animals who had been there for a while to explain it to him. " You see that poor animal was a rescue. He was taken into a rescue centre just as you see him now, and passed on with his fur greying and his eyes clouding. He never made it out of rescue and passed on only with the love of his rescuer to comfort him as he left his earthly existence. Because he had no family to give his love to, he has no one to escort him across The Bridge "
> The first animal thought about this for a minute and then asked , " So what will happen now ? " As he was about to receive his answer, the clouds suddenly parted and the gloom lifted. Approaching The Bridge could be seen a single person and among the older animals, , a whole group was suddenly bathed in a golden light and were all young and healthy again, just as they were in their prime of life. " Watch and see ", said the second animal. A second group of animals from those watching came to the pathway and bowed low as the person neared. At each bowed head, the person offered a pat on the head or a scratch behind the ears. The newly restored animals fell into line and followed him towards The Bridge. They all crossed The Bridge together. " What happened ? " asked the newcomer. " That was a rescuer. The animals you saw bowing in respect were those who found new homes because of his work. They will cross when their new families arrive. Those you saw restored were those who never found homes. When a rescuer arrives, they are allowed to perform one , final act of rescue. They are allowed to escort those poor animals that they couldn't place on earth across The rainbow Bridge"
> 
> " I think I like rescuers ", said the first animal.
> " So does God ", was the reply.
> 
> SOME PEOPLE HAVE LIVES, OTHERS HAVE PETS.
> AUTHOR UNKNOWN.


this made me cry all those souls waiting for a rescuer did they not suffer enough at our hands on earth????


----------



## pinkbutterflys

Im at work i just read the 'rainbow bridge story' im crying. I hope my Kandy Girls is happy up there....i miss her =[


----------



## KarenHSmith

Aw that is so sweet. I do hope my Benny is there.. Waiting for me xxxx


----------



## tonette

Beautiful, made me cry!


----------



## spenny

Oh my god - this is so moving....

I have only read the a couple of bits and I have got tears pouring down my cheeks.....


----------



## mckitty

that story is lovely, it made me cry too


----------



## Tigerneko

i can't read this without crying, I read it once about a year ago and i've hardly read it since because it's just so moving


----------



## shazern66

my louie went there today at 9.38 am rip my baby


----------



## mojacarmagazine

Our Harv went there friday 13th at 6pm. He was 13, border collie x, see our video on you tube, just type in Harvey Steel, .....we will miss him so much RIP Harv our big guy xxx


----------



## alibabe61

that was so moving, i hope our basil (17) is now playing with the other animals, he passed away last night peacefully at home, we were told that we may have to put him to sleep but the good lord answered our prayers and took him into his arms with his loved ones around him to give him a farewell after having him 15 years. basil was a rescued dog who when we first got him was quite depressed and poorly, the vet who examined him at the time said he wouldnt last very long but he did and gave us many enjoyable years, goodbye sweet basil you will never be forgotten xx


----------



## Pollyanna580

God Bless all the angels who have crossed over to the bridge. Run fee and wild angels xxxx


----------



## borderterriers

Just read this with tears streaming down my face. My 11month old border terrier Dylan jumped on my knee and licked my tears. If only he knew how lucky he is.

RIP at rainbow bridge all the rescue pets.


In the eyes of a well loved dog, life is just perfect.


----------



## Sheltielady

I first came across this beautiful poem on 5.12.2006 at the pet cemetary and crematorium. It was the day after my gorgeous playful little Sheltie Dazzle died all too quickly aged only 8 & a half. She was "the joy bringer" in my life, she always made me laugh! I cried buckets when I read it (as if I hadn't already cried enough!). I bought a lovely laminated copy of it. I always think of her when I read it and now think also of my soulmate Sheltie Dennis, "my little ray of sunshine" who left for rainbow bridge 14.10.2008 exactly 3 weeks short of his 11th birthday and "my right arm" Sheltie x Collie Scampi, she left on 29.12.1999 aged 14.
God I miss my babies! Until we meet again my little ones, you are always in my thoughts and forever in my heart. :sad:


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> View attachment 6868
> 
> 
> Rainbow Bridge
> 
> Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
> When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
> 
> All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
> They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.
> 
> You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.
> 
> Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....
> 
> Author unknown...​


This has given me the reasurance that my little hamster Peanut is safe now on rainbow bridge. Feel free to read it people. Your all welcome to read it. The thread is called tribute to my little Peanut just in case anybody wishes to read it.
Danielle.


----------



## pets-life

Here are some articles on pet loss and helping us to get over losing them. Definetely worth a look.

Articles On Pet Loss And Bereavement


----------



## tomkitten'ssissy

Crying!
I don't like the idea that Tom is unhappy. It'll be sometime before i see him again...
All i can see is his face staring out, meowing...
I've really been missing him. Still am.


----------



## Jayzee

Leo the lionheart left our family yesterday at only 13 days old, i fought for 13 days to keep him with us but it wasnt meant to be, for the short time we had him with us i will certainly never forget him, i named him well (LEO) and the girls on my thread on breeding named him Leo Lionheart as they watched with me his struggle to survive. Run Free Leo Run. We will never forget you!!!!


----------



## tonette

This made me cry too..... I haven't been on the forum for a while, I think I need to catch up! The thought of all our our extended family ( animals)waiting for us when we go us is beautiful! and the rescue ones waiting for their rescuer...... too early in the morning to be reading this, pleased I am not at work!


----------



## KarenHSmith

Jayzee said:


> Leo the lionheart left our family yesterday at only 13 days old, i fought for 13 days to keep him with us but it wasnt meant to be, for the short time we had him with us i will certainly never forget him, i named him well (LEO) and the girls on my thread on breeding named him Leo Lionheart as they watched with me his struggle to survive. Run Free Leo Run. We will never forget you!!!!


Sorry for your loss


----------



## Dirky47

My dog Flubby, is already there now.

I'm sure he is happy playing there now.


----------



## dingal2000

Here is something i would like to share with you all i know it was years ago, but i know she still waiting for me in that special place

Jessie


----------



## Dirky47

dingal2000 said:


> Here is something i would like to share with you all i know it was years ago, but i know she still waiting for me in that special place
> 
> Jessie


Don't go. It's not your time already. Where ever he is now, I'm sure your dog is very happy.


----------



## Becki&Daisy

That's so sad  in the sweetest way.
I have 2 beautiful dogs there and a gorgeous dwarf lop rabbit.
I miss them so much 

Holly <3 
Bracken <3
Floppers <3


----------



## Dirky47

Becki&Daisy said:


> That's so sad  in the sweetest way.
> I have 2 beautiful dogs there and a gorgeous dwarf lop rabbit.
> I miss them so much
> 
> Holly <3
> Bracken <3
> Floppers <3


It's really hard to forget our bestfriends. Animals can give us different kind of happiness where we can't get from others. ut:


----------



## jackle

I just read your poem tashy and it was very moveing


----------



## jackle

I hope my dear molly who is a dog is on rainbow bridge now. I always think about her every day


----------



## jackle

aww, that's so sad. I lossed a dog called molly who was 13 and I miss her dearly

I hope she is there now looking down on me. at the moment I don't have a dry eye reading about these beautiful animals that have died and have gone to rainbow bridge. may they rest in piece


----------



## jackle

that's a beautiful story, I hope my dear beloved Molly is there now having the time of her life


----------



## stefow

i hope roxy is there in no pain anymore running free miss you like mad and think about you everyday love you roxy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

jackle said:


> that's a beautiful story, I hope my dear beloved Molly is there now having the time of her life


I know for a fact Molly is there happy running around. I hope Toby is there.


----------



## tonette

I haven't been on this thread for a while so I need to catch up..... but I believe that all of our animals wait for us when it is our turn


----------



## jessicaleighxo

So sad, yet so sweet. The rescuer story made me upset but even more determined to persue this goal when I am older. Thinking a lot of my most recent loss, Dusty the rabbit, who'll be waiting for me in this special place x


----------



## jackle

I know that your cat will be there now running around free and without suffering


danielled said:


> I know for a fact Molly is there happy running around. I hope Toby is there.


----------



## jackle

aww, so sorry for your loss. I hope you do persue[ your goal and be a rescuer. I know that your dusty is there now looking down on you and waiting for you when it's your turn. R.I.P. dusty x x xQUOTE=jessicaleighxo;1218882]So sad, yet so sweet. The rescuer story made me upset but even more determined to persue this goal when I am older. Thinking a lot of my most recent loss, Dusty the rabbit, who'll be waiting for me in this special place x[/QUOTE]


----------



## tommy1

A lovely thought - Lady & Poppy will be there chasing sticks and digging big holes in the sandy beaches!


----------



## MinuitPluie

I know my baby-kitty Artemis is waiting for me there. And, sadly, some day Liberace will be too.


----------



## lisamarie28

I hope that my rat Amber has meet up with my other rats at rainbow bridge. she passed away this afternoon


----------



## MinuitPluie

Oh, hun, I'm so sorry. Ya need a hug?


----------



## Guest

guineapigqueen said:


> RAINBOW BRIDGE AND THE RESCUES
> 
> Unlike most days at Rainbow Bridge, this day dawned cold and grey, damp as a swamp and as dismal as could be imagined. All of the recent arrivals had no idea what to think, as they had never experienced a day like this before. But the animals who had been waiting for their beloved people knew exactly what was going on and started to gather at the pathway leading to the Bridge to watch. It wasn't long before an elderly animal came into view, head hung low and tail dragging.
> 
> The other animals, the ones who had been there for a while, knew what his story was straight away, for they had seen this happen far too often. He approached slowly, obviously in great emotional pain, but with no signs of injury or illness. Unlike all of the other animals waiting at The Bridge , this animal had not yet been restored to youth and made healthy and vigorous again. As he walked towards The Bridge, he watched all of the other animals watching him. He knew he was out of place here and the sooner he could cross over, the happier he would be. But, alas, as he approached The Bridge, his way was barred by the appearance of an Angel who apologised, but told him he would not be able to pass.
> Only those animals who were with their people could pass over Rainbow Bridge. With no place to turn to, the elderly animal turned towards the fields before The Bridge and saw a group of other animals like himself, also elderly and infirm. They weren't playing, but rather simply lying on the green grass, forlornly starring out at the pathway leading to The Bridge. And so, he took his place among them, watching the pathway and waiting.
> 
> One of the newest arrivals at The Bridge didn't understand what he had just witnessed and asked one of the animals who had been there for a while to explain it to him. " You see that poor animal was a rescue. He was taken into a rescue centre just as you see him now, and passed on with his fur greying and his eyes clouding. He never made it out of rescue and passed on only with the love of his rescuer to comfort him as he left his earthly existence. Because he had no family to give his love to, he has no one to escort him across The Bridge "
> The first animal thought about this for a minute and then asked , " So what will happen now ? " As he was about to receive his answer, the clouds suddenly parted and the gloom lifted. Approaching The Bridge could be seen a single person and among the older animals, , a whole group was suddenly bathed in a golden light and were all young and healthy again, just as they were in their prime of life. " Watch and see ", said the second animal. A second group of animals from those watching came to the pathway and bowed low as the person neared. At each bowed head, the person offered a pat on the head or a scratch behind the ears. The newly restored animals fell into line and followed him towards The Bridge. They all crossed The Bridge together. " What happened ? " asked the newcomer. " That was a rescuer. The animals you saw bowing in respect were those who found new homes because of his work. They will cross when their new families arrive. Those you saw restored were those who never found homes. When a rescuer arrives, they are allowed to perform one , final act of rescue. They are allowed to escort those poor animals that they couldn't place on earth across The rainbow Bridge"
> 
> " I think I like rescuers ", said the first animal.
> " So does God ", was the reply.
> 
> SOME PEOPLE HAVE LIVES, OTHERS HAVE PETS.
> AUTHOR UNKNOWN.


I had to read this twice, I'm sat Here in floods lol. Poor little things !


----------



## Nix007

I hoe my little 7month old kitten Bert is there too. He was so funny but too confident I think and was run over a few days ago. We only have strangers telling us this though as his name tag was found in the road and the neighbours say an elderly gentlemen knocked over a cat and killed it. Bert never came home but I wish i knew where this man had taken him as I can't seem to get over the loss without knowing for sure. We have called all the vets in the area and he wasn't taken anywhere. 
I really wish the man who knocked him over had found his little tag and called us, at least he tried to fiund out who's cat he was by knocking on some doors so i know he must be feeling very bad about it and it wasn't a callous hit and run. I just wish he would go back and see that i've put up some notices so we can both rest easy.
Rest in peace my little scamp - I miss you SOOOO much!


----------



## lingy37

Room For One More 

I see by his coat he must be a stray 
The untidy look gives him away 
He's lost his will and is so thin 
He hasn't eaten since God knows when 
I know as I coax him through the door 
There's always room for one more 

The other night in the freezing rain 
That little female came up again 
Matted and soaked, crying in need 
Lost and alone with babies to feed 
Her pleading eyes I couldn't ignore 
There's always room for one more 

There's a new face on the block today 
Hungry and unclean to our dismay 
I stroked her head and her body rippled 
When she got up I saw she was crippled 
She started to go but fell to the floor 
There's always room for one more 

There's the poor dog standing in the rain 
I've tried to entice him time and again 
One ear's lopsided, the other's been torn 
Blind in one eye, lost and forlorn 
He's coming now, so I'll open the door 
There's always room for one more. 

Author Unknown


----------



## lingy37

Follow this link its for people who have lost a pet its really lovely you can create a memorial for your pet, GoneTooSoon.org Pet Edition - Create a online memorial / obituary as a lasting tribute to your pet | GoneTooSoon.org


----------



## raynes mom

I cry every time I read that poem. I hope my babies met my husband when he passed and they are all waiting for me at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## wendyhainey

I just wanted to say a few words.

I have only ever had one dog, and she was everything to me. Cassie I miss you so much baby. I hope you are running through those fields having so much fun. Keep on running baby!

Cassie passed away 15th Dec 2009 from a brain tumour. She was 11 and 4months. She helped me trough some bad times, as alot of our pets do.

Godbless. I miss you.x


----------



## aleexa

God bless the souls of all the pets. I hope Lucky is there and Zuzu.


----------



## mikhailparaskan

it helped me a lot when my little buddy died  I really want to believe this place exists


----------



## luzagodom

Thanks for the sharing ...


----------



## Sandysmum

I've never heard of the Rainbow Bridge before. It's so beautiful it made me cry. My daughter had to have her much loved dog pts a few weeks ago and it really affected the whole family. It's nice to think of him being in such a lovely place now, healthy and happy again.


----------



## colette85

the poem brings some comfort 2 me not as much though being here with me though  love 2 all my furbabies in rainbow bridge i hope they are all there


----------



## fiennesd

Rainbow Bridge is very comforting. V pleased to see it here and wish everyone who is suffering a healthy recovery. I always think losing a pet is 'grief in spades' because we love them so much - losing a pet is so often misunderstood. How often have we hard 'it's only a pet...' How little they understand!
Denise


----------



## Kitty_pig

Oh lord Im going to have a menagerie waiting for me on the bridge , and I cant wait to see them all again xxx


----------



## Shady

Oh my life. Every time I read that poem and that story I just end up in floods of tears. I find it comforting to believe that all of my beloved pets are waiting for me, and I'd also like to think that I would be one of those that help to take the rescues over that bridge. I've spent many years of my life working in a rescue and I've loved them all. I could never let an animal be put to sleep without someone beig there, and even though I find losing an animal very painful, I knew that those animals passed over peacefully with a friendly face holding them close. 


R.I.P My darlings

Ben - Border Collie - 13years old 
Cindy - Rotty x - age unknown
Floppy - Lop eared rabbit - 6 years
Jo - canary - age unknown
Marlon - cat - 18 months
Lorne - Ferret - age unknown
Meeko - Ferret - 7 years


----------



## Shadow70

I had never heard of the Rainbow Bridge until a couple of days ago. I like to think that my little Muppet is there enjoying life.


----------



## NIKKID

I knew it would be a mistake to read this thread! I'm in floods. 

Does pet loss ever get easier??? 

We had two major losses within a couple of months of each other at the end of last year. MY beautiful Bella, and our Jack Russell Daisy. Both adored and spoiled and gorgeous. 


I got quite exasperated with so called friends when first Bel then Daisy left us. They just didn't seem to get it at all - the 'just an animal' syndrome was in full cry - but then I decided they were the poorer for it if they'd never had the close companionship of a lovely animal. 

Not trying to borrow trouble here too but I just know that our next big loss will be Japha, my beautiful funny clever little senegal parrot. He's nineteen now and he's been part of our family since he was a three month old beak with a bundle of feathers attached. 

I hope all my beautiful animals, every last one, trotted happily across the Rainbow Bridge and that they are sharing humorous stories of the daft things Mum did as we share stories of their antics.

RIP my babies


----------



## NIKKID

Shady said:


> Oh my life. Every time I read that poem and that story I just end up in floods of tears. I find it comforting to believe that all of my beloved pets are waiting for me, and I'd also like to think that I would be one of those that help to take the rescues over that bridge. I've spent many years of my life working in a rescue and I've loved them all. I could never let an animal be put to sleep without someone beig there, and even though I find losing an animal very painful, I knew that those animals passed over peacefully with a friendly face holding them close.
> 
> R.I.P My darlings
> 
> Ben - Border Collie - 13years old
> Cindy - Rotty x - age unknown
> Floppy - Lop eared rabbit - 6 years
> Jo - canary - age unknown
> Marlon - cat - 18 months
> Lorne - Ferret - age unknown
> Meeko - Ferret - 7 years


I agree with you about wanting to be a 'saviour'. I've had two rescue dogs and two rescue cats. My current new baby is not a rescue because this time I decided I wanted a different experience but I would always generally advocate rescues. My rescue girls were always rewarding and an utter joy even my beautiful Mishka who came to me so damaged in spirit. Her vile previous owners had tried to make her aggressive and fierce - she was lab boxer so built like a brick shed and looked like she'd gnaw your leg between two slabs of bread. Mish was a cream puff though, adored children and other small animals and when their brutality didn't work they cut her tail off with a kitchen knife and abandoned her at a rescue centre. Only good thing these monsters did was take her to rescue.

Nefer, my current new baby, is blessed because he'll never know that kind of grief if I have anything to do with it.


----------



## kenty224

[Just read your poem
I am taking my dog to the vet tomorrow to be put to sleep.he is 16years old and now in poor health as much as it will break my heart I think its time. So I really hope there is a place called Rainbow Bridge Think of me and him tomorrow

Rainbow Bridge

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 
They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

Author unknown...
[/CENTER][/QUOTE]


----------



## Bonnie82

I think the Rainbow Bridge sounds like a lovely place and I hope it exists.

We have lost quite a few hamsters in our family over the years and I thought this would be a nice place to mention them. I may do a separate thread at some point with some photos of my babies as they were all such gorgeous little creatures.

R.I.P. my little furry bundles...

Tina 1994-1996
Pepsi 1996-1998
Ruby 2003-2005
Kitty 2004-2005
Tom 2004-2006
Ron 2005-2007
Oliver 2005-2007
Benjamin 2005-2007
Patrick 2005-2007
Maxwell 2005-2008
Freddie 2005-2006
Matilda 2006-2008
Toby 2008-2010


----------



## amandajaynes

My lovely boy Paws was killed on 30/06/2011 in a RTA he was 16yrs old I miss him so much its breaking my heart


----------



## Zoe27

mojacarmagazine said:


> Our Harv went there friday 13th at 6pm. He was 13, border collie x, see our video on you tube, just type in Harvey Steel, .....we will miss him so much RIP Harv our big guy xxx


Very emotional Mojacarmagazine, R.I.P Harvey.


----------



## Zoe27

This makes me cry, thinking of Spot, Skittle and Chirpie


----------



## reflectedimagesonline

After reading many of your comments I can see that many of you are very much in love with your pets. Please may i ask you to bear us in mind if you are ever unfortunate enough to lose your beloved animals. We supply a very tastefull, good quality, value for money, memorial stone that will fit in any garden/rockery no matter how big or small.

Pet Memorials - reflected images pets


----------



## Bisbow

I have just read that wonderfull poem And I believe it. I am sure Romany came to be with me after her death, I heard her discs jigling and felt her near me.
I also beieve she led me to Holly


----------



## nicola1977

I hope Lucy is happy at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Wolf121

Aww that is so nice. =]
I hope my little dog is there right now. :crying:

R.I.P Tiny


----------



## a2d3i4

My favourite Tyson left us a year ago. I should say i am still not out of the grief and his memories. He was one amazing dog who is more like a family to me. he was my little brother and i Love him!!!!

Miss u man.. You are irreplaceable.


----------



## Bethysdad

tashi said:


> View attachment 6868
> 
> 
> Rainbow Bridge
> 
> Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
> When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
> 
> All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
> They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.
> 
> You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.
> 
> Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....
> 
> Author unknown...​


Just found this - really nice - Lost our Bethy (Westie) at 14 last August 15th 2011
Our new Westie (who we bought after a month to keep Lily (also Westie 2 1/2) company was born on this same day (we didn't know this until the day we collected her)
She (Poppy) has loads of Mannerisms Bethy had, but Lily never has had.

Poppy is Bethy come back.
Bethy IS at Rainbow Bridge.
Take care Bethy - we love you.:crying:


----------



## derri true blue

rainbow bridge is were my tia is she was my pet my baby my best friend and along with my children my life 

tia was what id call my rescue dog she was a staffy cross although she looked the full breed and even out smarted some judges at local dog fun shows lol, her life began in a smelly flat with her mum and dad and at 4 wks old the humans in that house decided they were too much work and started walkin up and down the local town handing the pups out like sweets  by the time i heard of this there was only 2 of them left, i took them both and rehomed the other, tia stayed we me and begun agility at the age of 1 she turned out to be a natural and took to agility like a duck to water my best memories of her are at this time  unfortunatly tia liked to escape the garden  and this is when she took the journey to rainbow bridge 

tia will remain in my heart forever and on the back of my neck lol i have a tattoo of 4 paws and her name there, a tattoo im very proud of it was my way of saying goodbye 

rip my darling tia till we meet again xxxxx


----------



## LucyLastic88

Its been a year now, Stump, and I still miss you dearly. I have your ashes at the side of the bed because I can't bear to be apart from you. RIP little buddy and I look forward to seeing you again in the future.


----------



## mainecoon lover

My dearest Abbey, lost to CRF July 2010 aged 20

The most dearest, loving little cat and always sadly missed.

With Angus now at Rainbow Bridge.

Rip little one

Bless all our pets that have crossed the bridge, and may they run free.


----------



## fiennesd

Hi everyone - have not been here for a while but reading your stories is inspiring - they are so full of love for your pets. Please Like my page if you have a moment on facebook.com - it is called pageforpets and do share there too. With love Denise


----------



## lover of lops

_R.I.P. paris and angel, gone but not forgotten_ <3:cryin:


----------



## mapalfa

My beautiful Max who we lost 3 days ago.


----------



## Yo Fluffy

A lovely, moving thread and I so hope my darling cat has now found a good spot at Rainbow bridge and is soaking up the sun in between bounding around after mice and birds.

Dylan died just hours ago and the house is empty without him - I'm desperately hoping he'll visit us in our dreams. I've buried him gently in the garden in his favourite spot, wrapped in his favourite blanket.


----------



## mummykc

This is a lovely post  made me feel all teary again, but happy too. 

Miss you loads Thomas xx


----------



## Tiffanyannevitale

_Sweetest thing ever I had to post it on my facebook wall I put up some pics on my profile of my sweet bear who passed away last week this was so touching it's such a sweet poem.  made me cry though but still beautiful!_


----------



## snowfrill

for a very special kitten that i was hand feeding due to her mother abandoning her at just approximately 4 days old her name was SCAMPY will be missed forever she sadly passed away 9/9/12 at the age of 6wks old here r some pics of her at just 5 days old


----------



## vampirecatladyx

My lovely old dog Rebel....who passed in August 2011


----------



## 1336252

Rip My baby Chichi, a month ago already  You would've been 8 in December.

I hope you've found somewhere warm and comfy to rest and you're chasing butterflies till I see you again.


----------



## vampirecatladyx

so sorry for your loss x

Loosing a pet is so hard :-( I have a little feral cat, now totally domesticated with kidney problems from when she was 7 or 8 she is now nearly 15 but really not looking forward to her leaving us ( as no one does of course) but she was one of my families first cats....she is the last of that generation :-s
End of an era is fast approaching, but hope she has another year or 2 more with us x


----------



## brenda25

Handling the death of a beloved pet is never easy, but grieving for that pet is an important part of your recovery. natural depression treatment


----------



## Cromford

brenda25 said:


> Handling the death of a beloved pet is never easy, but grieving for that pet is an important part of your recovery. natural depression treatment


money back guarantee that you will reduce one ones grief?

Parasite....


----------



## Bisme

*Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.*

By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
Is a lush green meadow where time stands still.
Where the friends of man and woman do run,
When their time on earth is over and done.

For here between this world and the next,
Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
On this golden land they wait and they play,
Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.

No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
Their limbs are restored, their health is renewed,
Their bodies have healed, with health imbued.

They romp through the grass, without even a care,
Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
Then all of a sudden one breaks from the pack.

For just at that instance, their eyes have met;
Together again, person and pet.
So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
Their time of parting is over at last.

The sadness they felt while they were apart,
Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
They embrace with a love that will last forever,
And then side by side, they cross over together.

Steve and Diane Bodofsky, 1998


----------



## michellequeens

Beautiful place


----------



## ch4r1ie

This, and the rescue verse, made me cry. So sad to think of, but comforting all the same. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrsbinks

We lost our beautiful boy 10 days ago, until we read this we were inconsolable. 
His earthly remains are back home with us, and we know now where his spirit is, waiting for us to join him.
Miss you so much buddy, till we meet again. xx


----------



## pixierock

it's been 5 years since my best friend Toby my white staffy went to doggy heaven. I still miss him every single day. I love u Toby and I miss u so much. if I could bring you back home I would and i would never let you go. you where my baby and even though u were a naughty boy u were a angel in my eyes. u was always by my side and u never let me down. I used to dress you up in silly clothes and u loved posing for the camera. I miss u sitting on my passenger seat with your head out the window and miss your warmth at the end of my bed each night. until we meet again my baby sleep tight. R.I.P I love you xxx

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## janette shepherd

Its been two horrible weeks since i lost my handsome loving baby Bob.
Everyday has been a torture the feeling of emptiness and grief is still so very raw.
Rip my gorgeous boy and all the beloved souls at rainbow bridge your in our hearts forever


----------



## Colliebarmy

over 11 years for me, you never forget...

but your best mate wouldnt want you upset would he?

did he used to come and put his head on your lap or tap you with his paw?..

or lead you to the door, pester you for his dinner?..


----------



## janette shepherd

Yes he did i miss all that so m uch that typical boxer nudge and those soulful brown 
Eyes .woke up this morning at 4.30 and just lay on the bed i thought i could hear him brething at the side of the bed (where he slept)


----------



## Catloverbearsden

Crying just reading these as they remind me of the card that I got from my vet when my Chico had to be sadly put to sleep. She had blood clots that paralysed both her back legs, I hope she is running free over the Rainbow Bridge



:crying:


----------



## Albatross

I was crying reading the story, and all the other posts. 

I was looking at these because I know I have to go and discuss with the vet on Tuesday (tomorrow Monday is a public holiday where I live) as I think Albatross is now asking me to help her on her way... She's nearly 17, a SharPei-GreatDane cross. She's now blind, deaf and senile. I get the feeling she's hanging on to life to try and protect me. She was 'dumped' on me as a four week old pup, and all these years with me - so a difficult decision. I'm wondering how Mofli will cope without her (at twelve and a half, he's no spring chicken either...).

Sorry - I just had to share these feelings...


----------



## Colliebarmy

Albatross said:


> I was crying reading the story, and all the other posts.
> 
> I was looking at these because I know I have to go and discuss with the vet on Tuesday (tomorrow Monday is a public holiday where I live) as I think Albatross is now asking me to help her on her way... She's nearly 17, a SharPei-GreatDane cross. She's now blind, deaf and senile. I get the feeling she's hanging on to life to try and protect me. She was 'dumped' on me as a four week old pup, and all these years with me - so a difficult decision. I'm wondering how Mofli will cope without her (at twelve and a half, he's no spring chicken either...).
> 
> Sorry - I just had to share these feelings...


Im the last person to say this, but....be strong for them, this their last need, they depend on you

will the vet come to you so the dog feels at home and not surrounded by strangers?


----------



## Albatross

Colliebarmy said:


> Im the last person to say this, but....be strong for them, this their last need, they depend on you
> 
> will the vet come to you so the dog feels at home and not surrounded by strangers?


Thanks so much. Yes, I would ask the vet to come to our home.


----------



## zoey hughes

hope zaras there x


----------



## littlelilly

I saw my little girl cross the bridge, her brother and their friend was waiting for her but, she looked so sad.


----------



## amandagreen

This thread makes me cry


----------



## PhilC4

We lost a kitty about 19 months ago. May our little gray baby rest in paradise.


----------



## Miceandmore64

Run free
Whilsher, Aj and your two sisters. Run free Avalyn and your 8 siblings. Run free those of Manukas baby's who passed. Run free Stuart, Jasper and Reyno. Run free Millie, Mayzie and Lphread. Run free Nova and Milo.
Trust me just wait untill I see you guys I will bring lots of treats.
Xxxx


----------



## Waterfall1

What a beautiful thread


----------



## Colliebarmy

Soon be 13 years since our girl of 12 years passed away, making it 25 years since the wife came home with a "collie/alsation" cross, ha!....we still laugh about that, she had 1 (accidental) litter of 7, 1 didnt make it, so its JUST possible one or more of her pups are now old dogs with maybe litters of their own...


----------



## steviebabes

My Rottweiler, Baby, left me at 11am on Sunday 20 July. We had spotted a lump on his leg on 8 June (his 7th birthday) and the vet diagnosed a very aggressive cancer. 

He lost a shocking amount of weight through being off his food, dropping from a majestic 60kg to 48kg. I decided to leave aside any notion of a balanced diet and instead try to stuff him with calories. Peanut butter, human baby food, gravy, cheese, but he didn't fancy any of them. I found an internet blog post that said if your dog has cancer anorexia then keep trying to feed and never stop so I tried three brands of sausages and he accepted one of them. One day I got about a dozen sausages in him. That was a happy day for me as they were 75 calories each! Other days he would accept a little thin cut steak, or reject the steak but accept some liver. I offered him fried egg, and sometimes he'd feel able to eat all the runny yolk, leaving the white. If he didn't fancy something initially, I'd try again an hour later and he'd often accept. That blog post was right, keep offering heaps of choice and never stop. I wasn't winning, but I was squeezing out a few more days. 

Typical of his no-fuss nature, he went into the garden and slipped away by himself. I'd been with him all morning, and had just popped indoors for ten minutes to phone the vet to see if she might come over that afternoon to check on him. I was actually very lucky - she was busy and couldn't come over until nearly 4pm. So I was able to sit with him for a few hours, stroking his huge teddy bear head, just us quietly together, and have an unhurried goodbye.


----------



## Roger Downes

steviebabes said:


> My Rottweiler, Baby, left me at 11am on Sunday 20 July. We had spotted a lump on his leg on 8 June (his 7th birthday) and the vet diagnosed a very aggressive cancer.
> 
> He lost a shocking amount of weight through being off his food, dropping from a majestic 60kg to 48kg. I decided to leave aside any notion of a balanced diet and instead try to stuff him with calories. Peanut butter, human baby food, gravy, cheese, but he didn't fancy any of them. I found an internet blog post that said if your dog has cancer anorexia then keep trying to feed and never stop so I tried three brands of sausages and he accepted one of them. One day I got about a dozen sausages in him. That was a happy day for me as they were 75 calories each! Other days he would accept a little thin cut steak, or reject the steak but accept some liver. I offered him fried egg, and sometimes he'd feel able to eat all the runny yolk, leaving the white. If he didn't fancy something initially, I'd try again an hour later and he'd often accept. That blog post was right, keep offering heaps of choice and never stop. I wasn't winning, but I was squeezing out a few more days.
> 
> Typical of his no-fuss nature, he went into the garden and slipped away by himself. I'd been with him all morning, and had just popped indoors for ten minutes to phone the vet to see if she might come over that afternoon to check on him. I was actually very lucky - she was busy and couldn't come over until nearly 4pm. So I was able to sit with him for a few hours, stroking his huge teddy bear head, just us quietly together, and have an unhurried goodbye.


Very sorry for your loss, at only seven Baby was taken far to early. RIP Baby.


----------



## Ginmog

Have only recently heard about the rainbow bridge...it gave me comfort when our lovely Moggit died. Cried reading though...


----------



## Colliebarmy

What am I gonna do when ours start to leave us?


----------



## ThumperThomas

Going to miss this little lady more than anything in the World - she was totally amazing and has left a massive gap in our lives x RIP our little Thump Thump forever in our hearts x


----------



## Candysdad

I hope and pray my little girl is now there. Waiting for all her family to come and be with her again, this time forever. Candy passed on 1st October 2014. Stay safe and warm baby.


----------



## Couger

I had a cat called Socks He was driven over:cryin: he was so sweet he used to hug you:smile:


----------



## MydarlingPoppy

My dearest, darling Poppy, I hope you have found lots of friends at Rainbow Bridge. We miss you so very much and can't believe we won't see your beautiful, bright little face everyday. We love you with all our hearts and knowing we will be with you again one day helps with the terrible pain we are suffering now. Love you my darling girl, mummy, daddy and Harvey. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## MydarlingPoppy

My darling, sweet boy Harvey. It is so very painful to be posting this only days after your beautiful, darling sister Poppy passed away. Words cannot express our sorrow and pain. We loved you with all our hearts. I know you're with Poppy at the Bridge and looking after each other and having fun. We will love you forever. Mummy and daddy. Xxx xxx


----------



## moggie14

Tiggy, Rosco, Dylan, Oscar and Maddy - please do me a favour up there at Rainbow Bridge. There is a special pair of new arrivals, Poppy and Harvey. Please take them under your wing and enjoy the sunshine and butterflies together. Keep eachother company until we all meet again and make sure Poppy and Harvey know their mummy and daddy hold them in their hearts forever. As do I you guys.
Much love xxxx


----------



## redlove

tashi said:


> View attachment 6868
> 
> 
> Rainbow Bridge
> 
> Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
> When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
> 
> All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
> They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.
> 
> You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.
> 
> Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....
> 
> Author unknown...​


I lost my best friend 17 months ago after a very short illness and my heart still breaks today. A friend sent me this poem and it gave me hope that i will see my bubble of love again and he will be waiting for me. I love and miss him every single minute of each day.. My Harvey


----------



## Sally sith

Sadly my adorable cat Gypsy was put to sleep last night 9th February 2017 at 18 years old. Hopefully your at peace now. It was a tough decision but I know your not in pain. I'm Heartbroken but I will treasure our time together. Have fun up their with your pal beauty. Love you always princess xx


----------



## SpencerK

I would love to believe in this, I really would. I had to put my boy, my son, my best friend to sleep last week after 16 years of joy and love. Suddenly 50% of my the love in my life has gone, the world is now a darker place now my Barns has left me. I'm not religious at all, never have been. I would love to believe in this... I dunno, maybe I'm scared to. Believing in this would mean coming to terms that Barns has truly gone, something I cannot do at the moment. RIP Barns,

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwfMc-FII3vwZHFwSGNWX0xmd1E/view?usp=sharing


----------



## squirrel605

My dear Sox is there now. I rescued her nine years ago. She passed away January 11, 2017 after a year long anemia.


----------



## Colliebarmy

SpencerK said:


> I would love to believe in this, I really would. I had to put my boy, my son, my best friend to sleep last week after 16 years of joy and love. Suddenly 50% of my the love in my life has gone, the world is now a darker place now my Barns has left me. I'm not religious at all, never have been. I would love to believe in this... I dunno, maybe I'm scared to. Believing in this would mean coming to terms that Barns has truly gone, something I cannot do at the moment. RIP Barns,


I dont see it as religious i believe in the power of love and the eternal spirit

I dont believe death is the end, just a new start

maybe im a hippy or new age oldie but your best buddy has, i believe, simply stepped into another dimension...

Good times havent gone, theyve been put on hold


----------



## Tobacat

Toby, RIP my little man. You were a little cat (well actually quite big in your earlier day) who loved being outside until the last few hours of your life and I hope you can enjoy your time pottering around rainbow bridge. I think we got it just right for you, you'd just started to really struggle with life as we were leaving for the vet - I hope this is the case and you actually had the life you were meant to down to the last hour. 

You were a real lovable character and the house is empty without you. We will look after your little sister and hope one day she reaches you safely. Thank you for sharing your life with us, I hope you were happy. x

Toby was a tuxedo cat with a white patch by his nostril, four white paws and a little bit of white on what was his cuddly tummy. Everyone loved him and he had a lot of admirers who spoilt him with too many treats over time.


----------



## squirrel605

So sorry for your loss. One day, we will see our dears at that bridge.


----------



## Moggylove

It brings me comfort to think of Casey at Rainbow Bridge.No longer in pain but free of suffering and strong again.Thank you for that


----------



## Louis Mum

tashi said:


> View attachment 6868
> 
> 
> Rainbow Bridge
> 
> Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
> When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
> 
> All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
> They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.
> 
> You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.
> 
> Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....
> 
> Author unknown...​


This is the most beautiful thing I have ever read. I lost my angel very recently and in a strange way this gives me comfort that one day I will see him and cuddle him again.


----------



## Maggyd

I lost my little boy Teddy 11 yrs old on the 24th June, my heart is broken but the last night was terrible he coughed all night his heart gave out at 5.30am . 

My female is lost she is looking for him all the time.


----------



## Calvine

Maggyd said:


> I lost my little boy Teddy 11 yrs old on the 24th June, my heart is broken but the last night was terrible he coughed all night his heart gave out at 5.30am .
> 
> My female is lost she is looking for him all the time.


That is so sad...sorry for your loss and sorry your girl is missing teddy too. XX


----------



## Louis Mum

Calvine said:


> That is so sad...sorry for your loss and sorry your girl is missing teddy too. XX


So very very sorry for your loss. My old man had a massive stroke and heart attack in my arms. Its a scene I will never forget. I recently tried to foster a feral cat in the hope that it would bring the other 3 around a bit as you can tell that they miss him but it didnt work out as my Maine Coone is now nervy and wont go out!! So busy trying to get rid of the smell if a strange cat! Definately still not right the other 3 you can tell. They do know!!! And it is still strange only feeding 3 cats....thank you for your post. My thoughts are with you and your little cat thats left x


----------



## Maggyd

Thank you Louis but I only had chihuahua,s , Tilly is a little chihuahua girl, she has brightened up a bit and is giving me loads of licks.


----------



## Clarey88

Thank you for 18 years of love and cuddles, Molly, I miss you so much 
1997-2015


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's 8 years since Amber crossed the bridge, every year it's been hard but this year for some reason it's really hard, time heals as they say and normally I'm fine but this morning I can't stop crying I miss her so much, it's feel as if we have just lost her all over again it hurts so much. What I'd give just to hug her again.

Sleep well My Golden Girl.


----------



## S Howitt

Love *Rainbow Bridge* 

Lost three of my beloved rescue dogs in last year (and quite a few before that ) in February, 12 years old liver cancer, March, 18 yrs, haemorrhage and April 2017,16yrs, nasal cancer and this year another on the 1st of March, 12yrs, cancer of the spleen and throat, her sister unfortunately will not last much longer either she has advanced syringomyelia, I will not let her suffer if I can't control her pain. Happily my three other dogs are healthly aged 9,9 and 8 Miss you so badly girls and my little boss dog.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

The rainbow bridge story made me cry. When Gripper cat went to Rainbow bridge I kept reading poems about cats going to Rainbow bridge and some were written from the cats perspective. This was 2003 and was sitting in the college computer room crying.. I told my mum and she asked me to print them for her. She was crying too. 3 cats in total went to rainbow bridge. Puss and Buttons were the other two and my grandmothers cats Tibby and Jason xx


----------



## Lottiecat

Lottie, RIP my beautiful girl. You were the nervous one but turned into the most loving lap cat, you were so trusting and placid. We had many hours together enjoying a lap and purrs. We had a fantastic life with you and you were such good company. Toby went to rainbow bridge the same time exactly 54 weeks ago, go and be with him and look after eachother. One day we will join you both. We had a fantastic life with you.


----------



## MilleD

Lottiecat said:


> Lottie, RIP my beautiful girl. You were the nervous one but turned into the most loving lap cat, you were so trusting and placid. We had many hours together enjoying a lap and purrs. We had a fantastic life with you and you were such good company. Toby went to rainbow bridge the same time exactly 54 weeks ago, go and be with him and look after eachother. One day we will join you both. We had a fantastic life with you.


Sorry for your loss x


----------



## KeithChesterfield2

It's always too early to lose them .........


----------



## Biscuit123

I'm crying. My dog just died.


----------



## Toni1978

tashi said:


> View attachment 6868
> 
> 
> I do hope my scooby has gone here and he is happy. Would do anything to have him back
> 
> Rainbow Bridge
> 
> Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
> When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
> 
> All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
> They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.
> 
> You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.
> 
> Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....
> 
> Author unknown...​


----------



## Toni1978

Biscuit123 said:


> I'm crying. My dog just died.


I lost my baby the 30th August hun and it's so hard


----------



## Flumbles Mum

I had to send my dog over the bridge a couple of weeks ago. She was almost 16, and I'd had her more or less since she was born. (I had to wait until she was old enough to come away from her mum, longest 12 weeks ever!) I was there when she took her first breath, and held her as she took her last.


----------



## Toni1978

It’s horrible hun it’s been nearly 5 weeks for me and I never got to hold him at the end as he had surgery


----------



## Flumbles Mum

Toni1978 said:


> It's horrible hun it's been nearly 5 weeks for me and I never got to hold him at the end as he had surgery


I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Toni1978

Flumbles Mum said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.


It's my biggest regret I just hope he understood that I was trying to give him a chance as he was only 11 and had had him since he could leave his mom also and I thought he was too young to go over the bridge x


----------



## Christina gledhill

tashi said:


> View attachment 6868
> 
> 
> Rainbow Bridge
> 
> Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
> When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
> 
> All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
> They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.
> 
> You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.
> 
> Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....
> 
> Author unknown...​


My baby girl,summers came to you Friday,08/03/2019,, I'll reunite with you 1 day I love you so much,fly high summers,mummy,xxxxcc


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

Christina gledhill said:


> My baby girl,summers came to you Friday,08/03/2019,, I'll reunite with you 1 day I love you so much,fly high summers,mummy,xxxxcc


Sorry to hear about your baby girl Christina. Run free, Summers x x


----------



## Christina gledhill

Thank you for your message,I've not done this before so I might get it wrong,it's so devastating,was only diagnosed 2 weeks ago with lymphoma cancer,I'm broken like somebody ripped my heart out xxx


----------



## Callyq

I lost my little guinea pig, Mouse, tonight. He was 7 and it looks as though he passed peacefully in his sleep, which comforts me. Here's a photo of him when I adopted him, he was tiny









Goodnight little one, I miss you already.


----------



## Mary Nappier

tashi said:


> View attachment 6868
> 
> 
> Rainbow Bridge
> 
> Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
> When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
> 
> All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
> They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.
> 
> You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.
> 
> Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....
> 
> Author unknown...​


I love this. 
A friend sent it to me when my old cat died.


----------



## CalicoLove2019

I lost my beloved Lily , who was only 9 yr, on July12 of this year.. She used to answer me in bed at night..no matter what I would say to her She was so feminine looking with longish blond hair and tail.. She had these soft little paws and would, tap my ankle if i passed her in the hallway. She made me smile. I rescued her at 3 mos. and will never stop missing her.


----------



## wrinx

We took Kai for his last walk and then last trip to the vet's this morning :Bawling Our gorgeous Staffy was 14.5yrs old and we'd had him for 13yrs - he's left a big "dollopy" hole in our lives 

wrinx


----------



## Boggins

guineapigqueen said:


> RAINBOW BRIDGE AND THE RESCUES
> 
> Unlike most days at Rainbow Bridge, this day dawned cold and grey, damp as a swamp and as dismal as could be imagined. All of the recent arrivals had no idea what to think, as they had never experienced a day like this before. But the animals who had been waiting for their beloved people knew exactly what was going on and started to gather at the pathway leading to the Bridge to watch. It wasn't long before an elderly animal came into view, head hung low and tail dragging.
> 
> The other animals, the ones who had been there for a while, knew what his story was straight away, for they had seen this happen far too often. He approached slowly, obviously in great emotional pain, but with no signs of injury or illness. Unlike all of the other animals waiting at The Bridge , this animal had not yet been restored to youth and made healthy and vigorous again. As he walked towards The Bridge, he watched all of the other animals watching him. He knew he was out of place here and the sooner he could cross over, the happier he would be. But, alas, as he approached The Bridge, his way was barred by the appearance of an Angel who apologised, but told him he would not be able to pass.
> Only those animals who were with their people could pass over Rainbow Bridge. With no place to turn to, the elderly animal turned towards the fields before The Bridge and saw a group of other animals like himself, also elderly and infirm. They weren't playing, but rather simply lying on the green grass, forlornly starring out at the pathway leading to The Bridge. And so, he took his place among them, watching the pathway and waiting.
> 
> One of the newest arrivals at The Bridge didn't understand what he had just witnessed and asked one of the animals who had been there for a while to explain it to him. " You see that poor animal was a rescue. He was taken into a rescue centre just as you see him now, and passed on with his fur greying and his eyes clouding. He never made it out of rescue and passed on only with the love of his rescuer to comfort him as he left his earthly existence. Because he had no family to give his love to, he has no one to escort him across The Bridge "
> The first animal thought about this for a minute and then asked , " So what will happen now ? " As he was about to receive his answer, the clouds suddenly parted and the gloom lifted. Approaching The Bridge could be seen a single person and among the older animals, , a whole group was suddenly bathed in a golden light and were all young and healthy again, just as they were in their prime of life. " Watch and see ", said the second animal. A second group of animals from those watching came to the pathway and bowed low as the person neared. At each bowed head, the person offered a pat on the head or a scratch behind the ears. The newly restored animals fell into line and followed him towards The Bridge. They all crossed The Bridge together. " What happened ? " asked the newcomer. " That was a rescuer. The animals you saw bowing in respect were those who found new homes because of his work. They will cross when their new families arrive. Those you saw restored were those who never found homes. When a rescuer arrives, they are allowed to perform one , final act of rescue. They are allowed to escort those poor animals that they couldn't place on earth across The rainbow Bridge"
> 
> " I think I like rescuers ", said the first animal.
> " So does God ", was the reply.
> 
> SOME PEOPLE HAVE LIVES, OTHERS HAVE PETS.
> AUTHOR UNKNOWN.


My respect to all the rescuers out there. 23 years ago, I lost a lovely rescue dog Scamp. I miss him still and think about him daily. This week I have lost my dear friend Bo who has been by my side for 9 years. I hope they are playing together waiting for me at the rainbow Bridge, along with Obi, Shandy, Laddie and Bramble.
Minnie, Bo's best friend, misses him but is still here with us. When we are ready, she will have a new friend and this time I will try for another rescue to bring joy to not only us, but a deserving four legged friend... just not yet, I need to mourn my latest loss. Bye bye Bo Bo Boggins


----------



## llinny

Just had to put my boy cat shadow to sleep on Fri 16th at emergency vets , he was only 3 years beautiful big softy B&W boy he was, my heart is breaking ,hope you happy in Rainbow Bridge 🌈😸


----------



## tristy

so sad, I did read your other posts of what led to Shadow's passing and as you say 3 years is very young. I do believe that love has a very strong tie and we will meet up again.


----------



## llinny

tristy said:


> so sad, I did read your other posts of what led to Shadow's passing and as you say 3 years is very young. I do believe that love has a very strong tie and we will meet up again.


Thanks Tristy for your comments i will take comfort in knowing i did the right thing by him to end his suffering which the vet said he would be in extreme pain & distress


----------

